# my speedometer needle spins, the numbers go up on the odometer and im not moving!



## ss220 (Feb 27, 2008)

HELP!!

I own a 2002 Nissan Maxima SE and I bought it used last April with about 71,000 miles on it. The car has been running fine since then, but I did get an engine flush and switched over to synthetic oil (Mobilone) and in December, my car starting acting funny.

The car, when I come to a stop will suddenly feel like its stalling, but it won't turn off, it just won't go anywhere. The needle of the speedometer will start spinning, all the way beyond 160mph and the odometer numbers start going up. to avoid the miles from going up I quickly put it in neutral and turn it off and turn it back on at which point the car is fine if i quickly accelerate, but if i stand still the problem starts again. Also the ABS light comes on, and I can put the car beyond neutral. I can't put it in reverse or park. 

CAN ANYONE HELP ME FIGURE OUT THE PROBLEM? I am taking it to the dealer after my mechanic couldn't find any problems once attaching it to the computer. He recommended that the dealer computer will register the faults. 

HAS THIS HAPPENED TO ANYONE? WHAT COULD THE PROBLEM BE?


THANKS!


----------



## rubbamade (Mar 11, 2008)

sounds like your car is haunted! see a priest.


----------

